
Covid-19 vs. Temperature (Not Real Science) - chrisdengso
I was curious to see if I could find any correlation between the Coronavirus and the temperature. In this post, I explain why and how I did it. DISCLAIMER: This is very unscientific and I just hacked a script together as fast I could on a boring night in quarantine.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.cude.io&#x2F;covid-19-temperature&#x2F;
======
chrisdengso
Check it out here:
[https://blog.cude.io/covid-19-temperature/](https://blog.cude.io/covid-19-temperature/)

------
gus_massa
It would be nice to add the slope of the linear fit and the error. I guess it
is something like -0.002+-0.005 or -0.002+-0.006, and it too close to the
noise level to be meaningful.

